

A JS engine for sequencing HTML5 demos - kaneel
https://github.com/kaneel/LeSequencer/
A simple sequencer written in javascript.<p>As a sequencer, what it primarily does is to convert the current ms into ticks and beats. You can register scenes that goes from a beat to an other beat.<p>Basically, you could use it as:
- a demo engine
- a possible starting block for your own visually editable sequencer<p>The idea came to me when I was thinking about a way to make javascript demos where visuals and sounds are processed through the same engine, to provide a purely synchronized experience between both worlds (remove the &quot;art&quot; from what I&#x27;ve just said).<p>Then I thought about using a &quot;beat&quot; as the main unit (instead of ms), ticks and bangs for &quot;new beat&#x2F;tick&quot; for synchronizing effects to the music, or SFX to the visuals... because there&#x27;s nothing more boring than adjusting your syncs on ms values, or to rely on your player to give the right informations to the visual; Here, everything should be tied together.<p>In hope some may find any use to this or even want to start anew, following the same main concept.
======
jamesmcn
Definitely going to check this out!

